# Tried to book with Windjammer Landing St.Lucia, but they put me on a Wait List?



## Eric C (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I tried to book a trip to Windjammer Landing for our 10 year anniversary. We tried to book for June 15th of 2013 and they have put us on a wait list.  

Is this normal? What are the chances of us getting approved? Or, should we look else where?  

We're using Wyndham to RCI.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2012)

What you tried to do is to "make an exchange," which is completely different that making a reservation.

To make an exchange:
1.  An owner at the other resort has to have deposited the exact week & unit you want
2.  Your unit has to have the trading power necessary (TPU)
3.  You must get the exchange before everyone else who wants it does

By "waitlist," I think you mean you have put in an on-going request for an exchange.  This is a good thing, but for a prime exchange, 12 mos. out may not be early enough.  You should consider adding some other resorts, or dates to your request.


----------



## Eric C (Jun 14, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> What you tried to do is to "make an exchange," which is completely different that making a reservation.
> 
> To make an exchange:
> 1.  An owner at the other resort has to have deposited the exact week & unit you want
> ...



Thanks for the reply!

Wow, I thought 12 months would be plenty of time.  

I've been searching and searching and searching with no luck. Nothing really jumps out at us. 

Can someone recommend a spot similar to Windjammer? We're wanting something "exotic" w/ an all inclusive option.


----------



## Tia (Jun 17, 2012)

Eric C said:


> Can someone recommend a spot similar to Windjammer? We're wanting something "exotic" w/ an all inclusive option.



Not familar with where you were looking. If you mean tropical maybe try the USVI ST Thomas or one of the Royals in  Cancun like the Sands?

I won't recommend all inclusive in the USVI however as too many wonderful options for dining out.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2012)

Most timeshare are not all-inclusive - however, it's popular in Mexico.

Just to be sure, you know you have to pay for the all-inclusive feature, right?  It's not included in your timeshare trade.  It's often far more expensive than just dining out and buying a few groceries.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 17, 2012)

statistically, very few deposits over 12 months out. Add to that a smaller resort with less units thefore less deposits, you need to overcome theses 2 issues first before trade power comes into play. You requested ONE checkin day ? man, thats a bad rookie mistake LOL  



Eric C said:


> Hi, I tried to book a trip to Windjammer Landing for our 10 year anniversary. We tried to book for June 15th of 2013 and they have put us on a wait list.
> 
> Is this normal? What are the chances of us getting approved? Or, should we look else where?
> 
> We're using Wyndham to RCI.


----------



## GregT (Jun 18, 2012)

Fletch said:


> statistically, very few deposits over 12 months out. Add to that a smaller resort with less units thefore less deposits, you need to overcome theses 2 issues first before trade power comes into play. You requested ONE checkin day ? man, thats a bad rookie mistake LOL



Really Fletch? Why the parting shot?  It's not easy to ask for advice and responses like this make it even harder. 

I hope the OP found the other responses useful. 

Greg


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2012)

Fletch said:


> out. Add to that a smaller resort with less units thefore less deposits, you need to overcome theses 2 issues LOL



Hi Fletch glad to see you back!!!

Not sure what your definition is of a "smaller resort", but Windjammer has about 300 units which may be small compared to Orlando timeshares but I don't consider it small for a Caribbean timeshare.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 22, 2012)

if it's 300 its bigger than I thought,thanks,  if he can be more flexible, that would help big time 



Larry said:


> Hi Fletch glad to see you back!!!
> 
> Not sure what your definition is of a "smaller resort", but Windjammer has about 300 units which may be small compared to Orlando timeshares but I don't consider it small for a Caribbean timeshare.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 22, 2012)

relax Greg, I am sure he will recover 



GregT said:


> Really Fletch? Why the parting shot?  It's not easy to ask for advice and responses like this make it even harder.
> 
> I hope the OP found the other responses useful.
> 
> Greg


----------



## GregT (Jun 23, 2012)

Fletch said:


> statistically, very few deposits over 12 months out. Add to that a smaller resort with less units thefore less deposits, you need to overcome theses 2 issues first before trade power comes into play. You requested ONE checkin day ? man, thats a bad rookie mistake LOL





Fletch said:


> if it's 300 its bigger than I thought,thanks,  if he can be more flexible, that would help big time





Fletch said:


> relax Greg, I am sure he will recover



Your facts were wrong and you took a cheap shot at a newbie.  And this is okay in your mind?


----------



## dreamin (Jun 24, 2012)

*We stayed at the Windjammer in February*

Hi Eric,
I used my RCI Points account to book a 2 bedroom unit at the Windjammer.  I booked this last April, 10 months out.  I did not have an ongoing search and found it myself on the RCI website.  About 2 weeks before check-in, I emailed the reservations manager and requested a unit away from the pool.  We were upgraded to a 2 bedroom/3 bathroom villa at the top of the hill with our own pool.  The unit was wonderful and the views amazing.  The Windjammer would be a great place to celebrate your 10th anniversary.  From my experience, it is possible to get an exchange here and I would think that February would be more difficult to get than mid-June.  So I wouldn't give up on this idea but it would probably be wise to expand your options to other places as well.   If your anniversary is in June, I can fully understand why you wouldn't want to change your dates.  I am not a fan of all-inclusives, so I can't really make any suggestions.  I've been to AIs in Cuba, Dominican Republic and Mexico.  Enjoyed the vacations but not AI.  Good luck!

Betty


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 24, 2012)

explaining how exchanges work is not a shot gregie so drop it or feel free to have the last word 



GregT said:


> Your facts were wrong and you took a cheap shot at a newbie.  And this is okay in your mind?


----------

